# kitchenaid artisan questions and kitchen reorganization



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm decide that is time i should spend more time cooking ad an hobby 

I'm not really lazy but i hate to get things from hidden places, use it, clean it and put it away again because i know i'm not gone to use it and not even give it away because i may use it some time.

I reorganized all my spices in 2 boxes and all the different flour for pizza, bread and pasta in glass containers

I had a kitchen multipurpose robot that just gave away because i took more time to clean it than than chop my vegetables by hand, now i got this as christmas present, not sure if is available outside my country ( italy )


now i was thinking about getting a kitchenmaid artisan i always liked its design, and since is something i would not be able to move it easily from my kitchen top it has to be "good looking" 

i would like to make bread, pizza and pasta ( this later on since i guess i need to buy the optional pasta maker )

i saw some receipts on youtube and i notice that in some video while mixin bread the top part shakes, is that normal?

doesn't the artisan has enough power to mix bread?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to Chef Talk!

Yes you can knead dough with the KA Artisan.

This is what I hear from those who own them... using it for that purpose the motor tends to bog down and one friend swears she can smell smoke when that happens.

Another complaint I hear is the plastic coated paddle and whisks chipping and even breaking after a few months of heavy use.

Stand mixers can be a huge investment for most home cooks.

I suggest you find a trusted site and compare the different brands (watts and bowl capacity being the most important IMO) before you decide.

If you plan to use it a lot it makes sense to invest a bit more $$ and buy a stronger appliance but keep in mind the most expensive item is not always the best (this puts us back at the research part lol).

mimi


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks, this is the video, about minute 4:20

I'm not really sure how much i would use but the good fling i found about this mixer is that it has 5 years warranty


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For the past decade the KitchenAid Artisan has worked for me in those applications. Maybe I'm lucky but those problems (over read them too) re nothing I've experienced. In fact, a couple of days ago I experienced first problem, and it is probably my own fault. The hinge pin between the stand and head worked out a bit... I think because I often don't bother locking the head when kneading. I'll stop being so lazy in the future!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you are going to be making doughs in the mixer, I would really consider one of the Pro models.

The pro models have metal gears inside the transmission- The Artisan has plastic

The Pro also has a sensor if you are kneading doughs or extruding pasta and the mixer boggs some, it will shut off to save the motor- the Artisan doesn't.

Probably the reason for smelling plastic burning with the artisan.

It's got the larger bowl and the dough hook is shaped like a commercial one.

It's also got a slow start feature which keeps ingredients off your walls and ceiling. - the Artisan doesn't.

It's got the lift up bowl and stands a little taller.- If I'm not mistaken when the tilt back mixing head of the Artisan is up and back, I think it's taller.

To sum up. If you are going to make doughs and use the pasta attachments, It's always better to have a metal transmission and built in sensor.

The only thing about the Pro, I don't think there are a lot of colors to choose from. I'm thinking that's why the Artisan is more popular then the pro. HTH's


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I suspect you are right, PAnini - colors and frequent sale pricing too.


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

pro pricing in my country is way out of my budget is about 1150€ vs 380€ for Artisan


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

One way around this problem is to knead by hand.
I embrace the slower pace and slip into a zen like state.
Relaxing.

mimi


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

al404 said:


> pro pricing in my country is way out of my budget is about 1150€ vs 380€ for Artisan


Where in the Euro zone are you? Even here in Sweden the difference between the artisan and prob is only 300€. 400€ vs 700€ plus vat.


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

I always like the artisan since i first saw it some years ago without knowing anything about it

400€ is already out of my budget but i was considering if is wort it because i always wished to have it on my kitchen top

700€ would really be too much

I'm from Italy and on italian web site i'm not sure if they call with a different name or if it is only for us but can't find Professional 600

most of the time i cook for 2 people, not big quantities 

if you search KP26M1XWH on amazon it it costs 1.375,48 this report Professional 600 in his name


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow that is alot. I looked on ebay.co/uk and they had them from around 160£ and up plus shipping but at least with it being EU their are not import taxes or fees.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

According to Amazon, Hamilton Beach seems to make a great mixer. *Here. *I could see purchasing one to cream butter with sugar or make a meringue.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

al404 said:


> thanks, this is the video, about minute 4:20
> 
> I'm not really sure how much i would use but the good fling i found about this mixer is that it has 5 years warranty


I have used this one with the meat grinder attachment and the motor does great. I make all my sausage with this model. Mine is the Kitchen Aid Ultra Power 300W 60hz.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

When KA resorts to some huckabuck with Costco and a couple of KA mixers, I look elsewhere.   For me it's gotten down to two mixers, the Hamilton Beach mentioned in an earlier post and the Hobart N-50 which is a real '57 Chevy in disguise.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I recently replaced a 14 year old Kenwood Major Chef with a Kitchen Aid 7QT Pro Line Mixer, $539 at Amazon at the time. There was nothing wrong with the Kenwood, but I was bored and wanted a new toy, not $2,600 Hobart N50 bored though.

It came through the holiday baking season witj flying colors. Double and triple batches of cookie dough and double batches of yeasted bread dough presented no problem. All metal gears and a 1.3 HP motor make this a pretty stout mixer. It's quiet relative to the Kenwood and the 'slo-start' helps prevent bowl contents from flying everywhere. I like it!

Just one man's opinion...

Kyle


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks for all you comments

i did not made my decision yet

i live in Italy, in EU i can easily found kenwood and bosch I also found an Electrolux model similar to KA but I'm still stuck to understand if i prefer to roll my dice with a KA artisan or go for a different mixer

for my budget and my kitchen space i could get:

- KA Artisan in Italy it has 5 years warranty but i just found a youtube cooking reviewers that got an artisan spilling oil, and with head moving. The send the unit in RMA and they got back a new one that seems to work fine. Not sure if is because they have a cooking channel and filmed the all story but in comments some people reported the same issue and some got the steel bowl releasing grey color. Not sure if i'm reading just few defective units over many sold. I also found a recent video of a US lady that bought a KA with glass bowl that could not lock in place, she got a replacing unit and filmed the two motors that make really different noise, the second unit could lock the bowl but made an orribile noise. I'm shocked from all this issue with KA, in EU it is suppose to be an high level product and it cost double than in US, but it is something i alway wanted in my kitchen.

- kenwood has good mixer but i can't really find a model that i like to keep on my kitchen top, maybe the kmix but is not my 1st choise

- bosch for what i read is light weight and i could see if i can find a place to store it 

- eletrolux EKM4000 and similar is not KA but not even that bad looking, but i never heard and found review about these mixer

i guess that if i'm not going to get a KA i would always wonder if i made the correct choice


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

I will say this. I recently retired my KAA after 23 years of service. It still did it's job, just I got a new shiny one for Christmas. After 23 years, the only thing wrong with it was I lost the little plastic knob on the locking mechanism.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

My ka pro work in the kitchen everyday. Been a fan for 40+ years. My morher still has my grandmothers since 1976.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

al404 said:


> some got the steel bowl releasing grey color.


The cause of this is the metal paddle being set too low.

It rubs against the bowl.

Metal on metal action will cause some of the metal to be flaked off and contaminate whatever is being mixed.

Especially noticeable with white bread dough.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

flipflopgirl said:


> One way around this problem is to knead by hand.
> I embrace the slower pace and slip into a zen like state.
> Relaxing.
> 
> mimi


Funny, seems when you get to a certain age, a zen like state is pretty darn close to a napping state.

BTW on the kitchen aid mixers. the 450 watt is the sleeper. It has everything that a 6 has, including over heat shut down, metal guts, etc.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

al404 said:


> thanks for all you comments
> 
> i did not made my decision yet
> 
> ...


Take a look at reviews of the Electrolux at *thefreshloaf.com* and reviews *here*. Fwiw imho the performance of the KAs manufactured within the past decade or decade and a half are sketchy. I'm forever sorry for having sold my Kenwood purchased in 2002. 8((


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

welldonechef said:


> I will say this. I recently retired my KAA after 23 years of service. It still did it's job, just I got a new shiny one for Christmas. After 23 years, the only thing wrong with it was I lost the little plastic knob on the locking mechanism.


Well, please let us know how your new KA is doing in a year or two.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I belong to a research group that only deals with bakery items or products. One night they had a dozen or so mixes. I didn't go further into the mechanics of the machines but there are some really nice mixers. Not only looks but in performance. Some were whipping eggwhites incredibly fast. I've been finding some pretty nice off brand bakery products or items. There are some small manufactures that manufacture in the States.

In the last 25 years, the old story of only using European products have changed. You are paying a hefty sum for the KA name and their color selection.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

panini said:


> You are paying a hefty sum for the KA name and their color selection.


Higher wages also factor in.

KA and Kenmore are still "made in America" (altho I suspect some of the component parts are imported) making both product lines more expensive.

These are appliances I grew up using and continue to be a loyal customer.

Bought a less expensive imported upright freezer last year and it sux.

My definition of frost free is different from theirs I suppose.

mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

flipflopgirl said:


> ......................................Bought a less expensive imported upright freezer last year and it sux.
> My definition of frost free is different from theirs I suppose.
> 
> mimi


In this country the furnaces used for making steel are called blast furnaces. In China the ones used there are called arc furnaces and therefore the heating source differs between the two countries. You've seen the resulting difference in performance and durability.


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

I finally chose the KA artisan even if I'm not 100% sure I made the right choice on amazon comments i found this about sought with black in it:

"Thinking it was a chemical reaction from the stainless steel I contacted Kitchen Aid and they told me it was a special oil that coats the bowl and that I needed to clean it with lemon and salt or Bars Keeper. I told the representative that it would have been nice if that information had been included in the washing instructions." 

I read some comments complaining about this issue


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

al404 said:


> I finally chose the KA artisan even if I'm not 100% sure I made the right choice on amazon comments i found this about sought with black in it:
> 
> "Thinking it was a chemical reaction from the stainless steel I contacted Kitchen Aid and they told me it was a special oil that coats the bowl and that I needed to clean it with lemon and salt or Bars Keeper. I told the representative that it would have been nice if that information had been included in the washing instructions."
> 
> I read some comments complaining about this issue


I suppose "they" are talking about whatever chemical is applied to the metal surfaces to make them shiny and new looking.

It is friction on the bowl (I suppose it could be oil but over time the oil is gone and it is the metal from the bowl) causing the discoloration.

Over time this will actually wear the bowl down (granted the amt of time is directly related to the hours of use but who wants SS in their food).

The implement can be raised just a tiny amt without decreasing performance.

There is a screw for this purpose, look in the manual for location on your specific model.

I suppose the suggestion for cleaning with abrasives will strip the oil off but so will running it thru the dishwasher.

mimi


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

Just got it home, I washed all components and check my bowl is made in Korea not India

The only strange thing is that I found this in the bowl


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It looks familiar but cannot place it (maybe just a random Friday afternoon assembly line gift lol) .

Could it be the hub attachment? http://www.manualslib.com/manual/372167/Kitchenaid-Ksm150ps-Artisan-Series-Mixer.html?page=19#manual

The online owner's manual pix is kinda grainy and cannot see the part very well.

Found this also http://www.manualslib.com/manual/372167/Kitchenaid-Ksm150ps-Artisan-Series-Mixer.html?page=15#manual

So what are you going to make for the christening /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif ?

mimi


----------



## al404 (Dec 28, 2015)

the peace that i found is about 1cm diameter, is none of the above 

i hope is not part of my KA 

i already made a ginger - cinnamon cake  not sure how it came out since I'm more on bread, pizza and salted things than on cakes

but tonight I have dinner with friends

tomorrow i will make bread and mashed potatoes ( with mixed yellow and blue potatoes )


----------

